# A Couple Newbie Question



## sheperd80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey folks im lookin to get a plunge router setup and also a guide set. I have a Bosch Colt palm router and a cheap ryobi router and table. 

Im looking for a decent Do-All setup. The Colt is pretty powerful for a palm router and i like to think it would stand up to anything id be doing. So i can either get the plunge base for the Bosch and a diffent sub base that will accept the guides. Or would it be wiser to just invest in a plunge router?

Also id like a decent guide set that can be used with dovetailing jigs as well as home made jigs and templates. Ive read that most brass sets perform better but are often too thick to run all the way into a porter cable or leigh jig. 

All this would be for fairly light use. Any pointers? 

Thanks


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*Profile?*



sheperd80 said:


> Hey folks im lookin to get a plunge router setup and also a guide set. I have a Bosch Colt palm router and a cheap ryobi router and table.
> 
> Im looking for a decent Do-All setup. The Colt is pretty powerful for a palm router and i like to think it would stand up to anything id be doing. So i can either get the plunge base for the Bosch and a diffent sub base that will accept the guides. Or would it be wiser to just invest in a plunge router?
> 
> ...


Hi ?
It would be best if you would fill out your profile so people feel more like helping. If you plan on doing different kinds of woodworking I would look at a new router. The Colt is an excellent small router, but why burn it up by overusing it? I would take a serious look at it's big brother.

Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum N/a.



> a decent Do-All setup


 - can be expensive. What is your budget?


----------



## sheperd80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Youre right Willway didnt mean to be rude. Im a member at alot of forums, sometimes i forget to introduce myself before asking for help.

Ive been looking at the larger Bosch and its tempting. But wouldnt i still need an adapter or new base to use standard template guides? Ive used a few larger Porter Cable routers and they were nice but i find Bosch a little more ergonomic and better made.

Budget is flexible but id like to keep it under 200 if possible. Less would be nice which is why i was looking at a plunge base for my Colt. But as Willway pointed out id probably overwork it after awhile.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

sheperd80 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Youre right Willway didnt mean to be rude. Im a member at alot of forums, sometimes i forget to introduce myself before asking for help.
> 
> Ive been looking at the larger Bosch and its tempting. But wouldnt i still need an adapter or new base to use standard template guides? Ive used a few larger Porter Cable routers and they were nice but i find Bosch a little more ergonomic and better made.
> 
> Budget is flexible but id like to keep it under 200 if possible. Less would be nice which is why i was looking at a plunge base for my Colt. But as Willway pointed out id probably overwork it after awhile.


Hi Bryan,
I wasn't trying to be rude either, but a lot of people forget to simply fill out a profile. As to your question is no. All you would need is a set of guide bushings. The Bosch is well within your budget. I am posting a couple of links that may help. This set if taken care of will last a lifetime. Mike in Detroit is the man for advice on the Bosch routers.

Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com

Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set - Amazon.com

Bosch RA1100 Threaded Router Template Guide Adapter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Ryan. It helps to know your experience when we try and help.


----------



## sheperd80 (Mar 8, 2013)

Willway said:


> Hi Bryan,
> I wasn't trying to be rude either, but a lot of people forget to simply fill out a profile. As to your question is no. All you would need is a set of guide bushings. The Bosch is well within your budget. I am posting a couple of links that may help. This set if taken care of will last a lifetime. Mike in Detroit is the man for advice on the Bosch routers.
> 
> Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com[
> ...




Thanks. Have u used those template guides? I havent but according many of the reviews on amazon people are saying they are a sloppy fit allowing for excessive movement. Having never used them myself i have to go by other peoples opinions and that sounds like a tun off to me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ryan, if those people who say the bushings had a sloppy fit had read the instructions they would of had no problems. I can assure you they were trying to install the bushings between the router motor and the sub base instead of on the outside as they were supposed to.


----------

